# Personal blog for beginning photographers



## Ricardo Martinez (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello

I have a very new blog website, 4 blog posts to be exact, and would like to share it with everyone here. I’m not selling anything it’s just photography post about different topics. Maybe you can learn or get something out of any of the current post or future ones. I post one or two time a week, mostly once a week. When you first go to the site you will get a pop up asking to subscribe to my newsletter with your email. Nonetheless you don’t have to subscribe to read the blog it’s only if you would like to receive an email every time there is new content posted. Hopefully you like it and get something out of it. 
www.rickphototalk.com 

Thank you,
Rick


----------

